# ora che avevo cominciato



## elemika

Buongiorno,
in "Disdetta" Giorgio Caproni scrive: 

_E ora che avevo cominciato 
a capire il paesaggio:
"Si scende", dice il capotreno.
"E' finito il viaggio".
_
Secondo voi perché si usa il trapassato prossimo?

Suppongo che così si accentasse quel fatto che ci voleva tempo per cominciare a capire ... ma non ne sono sicura.

Grazie!


----------



## giginho

Ciao Elemika,

Non sono esperto in materia ma ci provo lo stesso: il trapassato da l'idea dell'azione nel suo svolgersi.


----------



## elemika

Ciao, Giginho,
grazie!


----------



## ohbice

Detto che nella poesia la metrica ha un peso, un "ritmo", tu quale alternativa proporresti a un Caproni ipotetico?
Ciao.


----------



## giginho

oh said:


> Detto che nella poesia la metrica ha un peso, un "ritmo", tu quale alternativa proporresti a un Caproni ipotetico?
> Ciao.



Ehilà, Bice, dici a me?

Dovresti saperlo che io non mi mischio con i Caproni!!!


----------



## ohbice

giginho said:


> Ehilà, Bice, dici a me?
> 
> Dovresti saperlo che io non mi mischio con i Caproni!!!



No, dicevo a Elemika.
Scusa, Giginho, mi dimentico sempre che in questo forum è necessario quotare.
Comunque Giorgio Caproni è un grande, dovresti avvicinarlo. A me è capitato di leggere una sua poesia in una affollata festa di capodanno, tanti anni fa:
"Rullano lontani tamburi:
Auguri, auguri, auguri!"
Ciao.
p


----------



## giginho

oh said:


> No, dicevo a Elemika.
> Scusa, Giginho, mi dimentico sempre che in questo forum è necessario quotare.
> Comunque Giorgio Caproni è un grande, dovresti avvicinarlo. A me è capitato di leggere una sua poesia in una affollata festa di capodanno, tanti anni fa:
> "Rullano lontani tamburi:
> Auguri, auguri, auguri!"
> Ciao.
> p



Io non mi avvicino a certa gente per MIA manifesta inferiorità....ne sono ben conscio!!

Per tornare all'OP direi che la scelta metrica si sposa divinamente con la scelta del tempo verbale e che non sia possibile pensare a qualcosa di meglio.....ma, come dicevo, in questo campo manifesto palese insipienza!



Stammi bene, Bice!


----------



## elemika

oh said:


> Detto che nella poesia la metrica ha un peso, un "ritmo", tu quale alternativa proporresti a un Caproni ipotetico?
> Ciao.



Non è che mi stia prendendo in giro, oh Bice?

L'uso del piuccheperfetto volevo capire al meglio...


----------



## ohbice

elemika said:


> Non è che mi stia prendendo in giro, oh Bice?
> L'uso del piuccheperfetto volevo capire al meglio...



No, non ti sto prendendo in giro. Ti chiedevo di provare con un'alternativa, magari così capisci meglio (e capisco meglio anch'io quali sono le origini del tuo dubbio, o le cose che vuoi capire meglio).
Per esempio potremmo dire, invece di _avevo cominciato_:
_E ora che cominciavo a capire... _oppure:
_E ora che stavo cominciando a capire..._

In questo modo affermiamo la stessa cosa? Con _cominciavo _diciamo di qualcosa che non sembra proprio terminato, a differenza di quello che succede con _avevo cominciato_: l'originale sembra affermare pressoché certamente che avevo cominciato, ma ho terminato. Forse stavo cominciando è una via di mezzo, ma aggiungo che in italiano il gerundio e la poesia hanno un rapporto un po' particolare... di odio e amore, diciamo (fin dal "vo' misurando a passi tardi e lenti" del Petrarca, o almeno così ricordo di avere studiato, nel secolo scorso  ). 
Sono solo miei pensieri in libertà, Elemika: senza nessuna pretesa di avere ragione, o di essere esauriente; solo con l'intento di ragionare (con te e con altri del forum) per capire meglio.
Ciao 
p


----------



## elemika

oh said:


> Per esempio potremmo dire:



Ci provo o):

E ora che ho cominciato...
E adesso che ho cominciato...

Eh...???


----------



## infinite sadness

Penso che l'anomalia non stia tanto nell'uso del trapassato prossimo, quanto nell'uso del presente, che mi sembra che si chiami "presente storico".

"Proprio quando avevo cominciato a prenderci gusto, il viaggio finisce".


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> ... Penso che l'anomalia non stia tanto nell'uso del trapassato prossimo, quanto nell'uso del presente, che mi sembra che si chiami "presente storico"....


Questa mi pare una buona osservazione. Senza il "presente storico" avremmo: 

_E *allora *che avevo cominciato 
a capire il paesaggio:
"Si scende", *disse *il capotreno.
"E' finito il viaggio"._


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Elemika.

Penso che il tuo dubbio sull'uso del trapassato prossimo nasca dal fatto che, essendo la successiva frase al presente, ti aspetteresti che l'unica azione espressa al passato fosse al passato prossimo o all'imperfetto anziché al trapassato prossimo.
Quando si narra qualcosa, si può volutamente ricorrere a questa discordanza nei tempi verbali, per ragioni stilistiche. 
Per esempio frasi introdotte da "_E proprio [quando/mentre]..._" possono avere il passato remoto nella seconda parte (esempio: "_E proprio mentre pensavo che il temporale fosse terminato, un fulmine colpì la mia auto_") oppure anche il presente, se si vuole dare maggior risalto al fatto che l'evento narrato è stato improvviso (cioè: "_E proprio mentre pensavo che il temporale fosse finito, ecco che un fulmine colpisce la mia auto_"). 
In quest'ultimo caso la mia azione di "pensare" è contemporanea all'azione del fulmine, pur essendo la prima espressa all'imperfetto e la seconda al presente.

Ma se la mia azione di "pensare" fosse  invece antecedente all'azione del fulmine, dovrei usare per il verbo  "pensare" un tempo che esprime il senso di anteriorità, quindi non l'imperfetto, ma il trapassato prossimo; se, per scelta stilistica motivata da quanto detto sopra, volessi mantenere il presente nella seconda parte, la frase diventerebbe dunque: "_Proprio dopo che avevo pensato che il temporale fosse finito, ecco che un fulmine colpisce la mia aut_o". (Questa frase è stilisticamente brutta -infatti si usa più frequentemente la forma implicita _Proprio dopo aver pensato che ecc...-, _ma volevo mostrarti che in una narrazione non è impossibile abbinare trapassato prossimo nella prima parte e presente nella seconda, come nel tuo testo originale).

Quindi:_
E ora che avevo cominciato __a capire il paesaggio __= _Significa _E proprio quando avevo incominciato a capire il paesaggio_. Il poeta non ha detto "_E ora che cominciavo_ _a capire_..." (_= E proprio quando cominciavo a capire..._), perché quando lo racconta ha già smesso di "cominciare a capire", è già stato interrotto; parla di un'azione anteriore._

"Si scende", dice il capotreno. __"E' finito il viaggio". __= _Significa_ Il capotreno disse di scendere, perché era finito il viaggio. _Il poeta sceglie non soltanto di riportare il discorso diretto, ma anche di usare il presente per dare maggior risalto all'azione, renderla più diretta ed efficace. 

(Ciao, Francis. Ti ho letto solo dopo aver postato, perché è da ieri che avevo in sospeso questo invio; concordo quindi con te ed Infinite Sadness. Nella tua parafrasi dovresti però sostituire "_allora che_" con "_allorché_" o "_quando_").


----------



## ohbice

infinite sadness said:


> Penso che l'anomalia non stia tanto nell'uso del trapassato prossimo, quanto nell'uso del presente, che mi sembra che si chiami "presente storico".
> 
> "Proprio quando avevo cominciato a prenderci gusto, il viaggio finisce".



Non so, infinite sadness, ho letto un po' qui (http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/presente-storico_(Enciclopedia-dell'Italiano)/) e mi sembra di capire che dev'esserci qualche elemento della frase da cui si possa arguire che il presente è un _presente storico_... nel caso in questione, non mi sembra che il presente di Caproni sia storico: è un presente-presente, riferito al qui e ora. _Si scende _*ora*. _Il viaggio è finito _*ora*.
Mia opinione, e pure discutibile 

Ciao Connie, ti ho letta dopo


----------



## elemika

oh said:


> ... nel caso in questione, non mi sembra che il presente di Caproni sia storico: è un presente-presente, riferito al qui e ora. _Si scende _*ora*. _Il viaggio è finito _*ora*.
> Mia opinione, e pure discutibile


Grazie a voi, Infinite, Connie e Francis

per questa bellissima lezione!

Ho capito quasi tutto,
ma come Bice (grazie!) non riesco ad accettare il concetto del presente storico qua.
Caproni non per una volta sola si rivolge al tema di vita-viaggio; in "Congedo del viaggiatore cerimonioso" dice:
"._..Ora che più forte sento
stridere del freno, vi lascio
davvero, amici. Addio.
Di questo son certo: io
son giunto alla disperazione
calma, senza sgomento.

Scendo. Buon proseguimento".
_
Non so se sia  possibile scrivere della fine del viaggio-vita nel remoto o nel presente storico in prima persona....
Ma forse esagero

E come ha detto Connie:


> _E ora che avevo cominciato __a capire il paesaggio __= _Significa _E proprio quando avevo incominciato a capire il paesaggio_. Il poeta non ha detto "_E ora che cominciavo_ _a capire_..." (_= E proprio quando cominciavo a capire..._), perché quando lo racconta ha già smesso di "cominciare a capire", è già stato interrotto; parla di un'azione anteriore.


Mi pare che sia questo il punto se ho capito bene questa lezione


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Elemika.

La prima parte dell'ultimo brano che hai citato dovrebbe essere:


> _Ora che più forte sento
> stridere *il *freno_


Devi scusarmi, ma non ho compreso questo tuo commento, visto che fa riferito ad un'altra poesia rispetto a quella dell'OP, espressa in prima persona come una sorta di discorso diretto e senza i tempi verbali che hanno originato la discussione:


> Non so se sia  possibile scrivere della fine del viaggio-vita nel remoto o nel presente storico in prima persona... Ma forse esagero


Riguardo alla poesia "Disdetta" il tuo dubbio nasceva dalla compresenza di trapassato prossimo e presente. A seguito dei nostri comnmenti hai scritto:


> Ho capito quasi tutto, ma come Bice (grazie!) non riesco ad accettare il concetto del presente storico qua.


E' logico che il poeta scriva in un momento posteriore, non contemporaneo, all'accadere della vicenda che sta narrando; molto spesso scrittori o poeti si avvalgono del cosiddetto _presente narrativo_ per scelta stilistica, non perché stiano narrando ciò che effettivamente vedono/sentono/provano nell'esatto momento in cui scrivono.  
Il presente narrativo è particolarmente usato in racconti brevi, come ad esempio le barzellette, perché colpisce maggiormente l'attenzione dell'ascoltatore, dà maggior risalto all'enunciato, come già detto in precedenza. 
Vedi qui (ultimo paragrafo) e qui (la risposta scelta).

Sulla _Grande Grammatica Italiana di Consultazione (GGIC)_ - volume II, pag. 67 - a proposito del presente narrativo si legge: 
_È come se il locutore volesse trasporre  __sul piano dell’attualità __degli eventi trascorsi, per darne un resoconto  analogo a quello che ne potrebbe dare un testimone oculare, che descriva  estemporaneamente i fatti. Tale uso è tipico delle narrazioni e di  alcuni generi letterari come le fiabe, le biografie, gli aneddoti e le  barzellette, ed è usato anche nel parlato spontaneo. _

Nel caso di "Disdetta", mi sembra abbastanza improbabile che Caproni abbia scritto la poesia nel momento in cui il capotreno pronunciava la frase citata, anche perché l'evento narrato è probabilmente metaforico, frutto di creazione artistica, non corrispondente ad un fatto reale. E se non vi è effettiva contestualità tra fatto narrato e atto della narrazione, il presente è di tipo narrativo.


----------



## ohbice

Chiaramente non capisco più nulla, mi sono peso tra presente storico e presente narrativo. Comunque ribadisco quanto ho scritto in _14_. Non vedo traccia di presente storico nella poesia di Giorgio Caproni. C'è corrispondenza tra il tempo in cui _si scende _e il tempo in cui Caproni afferma "si scende". Se poi sia inventato il momento in cui si scende, il momento in cui si afferma (verbalmente o per iscritto) che si scende o entrambi questi i momenti, mi sembra poco significativo. 
Trattasi di mia opinione, come già detto.
Ciao.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Oh Bice.
Presente _storico_ e _narrativo_ sono la stessa cosa; due modi per definire lo stesso concetto.
Non sarebbe riferito a "si scende" e a "è finito", che rientrano in un discorso diretto e quindi è normale che siano al presente; sarebbe riferito a "dice". 

A causa della presenza del trapassato prossimo nella prima frase, la seconda suonerebbe più naturale se espressa al passato (come ha pensato anche Francis), cioè:
 _E proprio quando avevo incominciato a capire il paesaggio_,
_il capotreno *disse* di scendere, perché era finito il viaggio._
Ma l'autore decide di esprimerla al presente per darle maggior risalto, introducendo cioè un presente narrativo (alias storico):
 _E proprio quando avevo incominciato a capire il paesaggio_,
_ecco che il capotreno *dice* di scendere, perché il viaggio è finito._

Elemika ha poi introdotto il concetto di "fine del viaggio = fine della vita" quale significato inteso dall'autore e spiegato che, a causa di ciò, il racconto non potrebbe essere al passato remoto (o al presente storico, che sostituisce il passato remoto), perché l'autore non sarebbe più presente dopo la "fine del viaggio" e quindi non potrebbe narrarlo a posteriori; pertanto il presente corrisponderebbe al tempo effettivo degli eventi (il capotreno parla ora, dopodiché, finito il viaggio, è finito tutto).

Le cose possono benissimo stare così (come interpretavi anche tu); in questo caso scartiamo l'ipotesi del presente narrativo, ma allora torna a stonare un po' quel trapassato prossimo iniziale: mi sembrerebbe più naturale usare altri tempi nella prima frase, tipo questi (che tu stesso avevi riportato nel post #9):
 _E proprio ora che stavo incominciando/incominciavo a capire il paesaggio_,
_il capotreno dice di scendere, perché il viaggio è finito.

_A questo punto direi che la scelta del trapassato prossimo è dettata principalmente da questioni metriche.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Elemika, la poesia che citi si intitola "Disdetta" ed è, come sai, una metafora del "viaggio umano", cioè della vita e della morte: a mio avviso, la scelta del trapassato prossimo è perfetta: 
"Proprio ora, adesso che avevo già cominciato a capire il senso della vita, il Creatore mi dice che non ho più tempo: il mio viaggio è finito."   

Presente: "Ora _si scende_" _dice_ il capotreno, cioè in questo momento, il Creatore dice: "ora _muori_" 
Trapassato prossimo: "Che sfortuna! Muoio proprio ora: _nel momento in cui avevo cominciato a capire (_perché prima) _ero _vivo".


----------



## elemika

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Elemika, la poesia che citi si intitola "Disdetta" ed è, come sai, una metafora del "viaggio umano", cioè della vita e della morte: a mio avviso, la scelta del trapassato prossimo è perfetta:
> "Proprio ora, adesso che avevo già cominciato a capire il senso della vita, il Creatore mi dice che non ho più tempo: il mio viaggio è finito."
> 
> Presente: "Ora _si scende_" _dice_ il capotreno, cioè in questo momento, il Creatore dice: "ora _muori_"
> Trapassato prossimo: "Che sfortuna! Muoio proprio ora: _nel momento in cui avevo cominciato a capire (_perché prima) _ero _vivo".



Grazie Anja! 
Ci sono arrivata! 

...E adesso me ne vado a  studiare questa discussione; c'è molto da elaborare.

Buona serata a tutti
e grazie ancora


----------



## Anja.Ann

alla prossima, Elemika  

Quanto mi piacerebbe parlare il russo come tu parli l'italiano!


----------

